#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  > Строим храмы и ступы >  > > >  >  >  Строим хурээ (храм) "Зелёная тара"

## Иргит

Друзья мы тут строим храм "Зелёная Тара" Как потеплеет начнём работать вплотную.  Подробная информация по проекту есть здесь http://dharma.tuva.ru/news/newstuva/...v-poselke.html

Меня интересует у кого может есть "типовые" проекты буддийских храмов. Описание, расчёты и тд. Буду при много благодарен.

----------

Ersh (29.10.2012), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.03.2010), Артем Тараненко (19.03.2010), Марица (20.04.2010), Чиффа (26.04.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Если Вы читаете по-английски, то кое-что тут есть

----------

Иргит (19.03.2010)

----------


## Иргит

Спасибо уже качаю.

----------


## Иргит

Для хурээ заказали в Непале статуи. Ждём груза в этом месяце. 

Есть трудности с финансированием, если есть инвесторы которые хотят помочь или 
вложиться в проект пишите. Но это так к слову, может кто и откликнется.  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (24.03.2010), Марица (19.04.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Тут выложил немного англоязычных полезностей.

----------

Иргит (11.04.2010)

----------


## Ased

> Друзья мы тут строим храм "Зелёная Тара" Как потеплеет начнём работать вплотную. Подробная информация по проекту есть здесь http://dharma.tuva.ru/news/newstuva/...v-poselke.html
> 
> Меня интересует у кого может есть "типовые" проекты буддийских храмов. Описание, расчёты и тд. Буду при много благодарен.


Огромное вам спасибо, хоть кто то строит храмы Буддийские. Жалко только не в Саратове)

----------

Иргит (28.04.2010), Чиффа (26.04.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

На сколько я понимаю это Единственный Храм в России посвященный Зелёной Таре?)

----------


## Иргит

> На сколько я понимаю это Единственный Храм в России посвященный Зелёной Таре?)


Не знаю даже. Кстати построили уже один малый дуган. И у проекта появился свой сайт http://greentara.dharmatuva.ru/ Кстати если есть буддийский проект тоже можете сделать сайт бесплатно для этого просто свяжитесь со мной http://help.dharmatuva.ru/ Работ связанных с строительством ещё много, скоро зима, работы будут идти не так быстро.

----------

Германн (27.10.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Иригит*, а почему не размещаете никаких кошельков и счетов для помощи проекту? Есть только телефоны, но не будет же человек, например, из Санкт-Петербурга звонить Вам в Туву, чтобы узнать как ему перевести 500 рублей.

----------

Иргит (29.10.2012)

----------


## Иргит

> *Иригит*, а почему не размещаете никаких кошельков и счетов для помощи проекту? Есть только телефоны, но не будет же человек, например, из Санкт-Петербурга звонить Вам в Туву, чтобы узнать как ему перевести 500 рублей.


Хорошо, нужно только уточнить, там реквизиты поменялись. В ближайшее время опубликую.

----------


## Ometoff

Построили уже храм? Что то на сайте http://greentara.dharmatuva.ru/ нет реквизитов для пожертвований. Есть у кого такая информация, как помочь проекту?

----------

Дондог (03.08.2016)

----------

